# Miter Gauge for Bandsaw



## NewfoundlandLaw (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey All

Was looking at the Incra Miter V27 for use on my new Laguna BX14.  That being said, the Incra 1000HD also looks nice but it seems to be more table saw focused. 

Does anyone have the Incra 1000HD?  If so, would it be a good match for a Bandsaw?

Any input on the V27 is also welcome. 


“Pen Turning on the Rock”


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

NewfoundlandLaw said:


> Hey All
> 
> Was looking at the Incra Miter V27 for use on my new Laguna BX14.  That being said, the Incra 1000HD also looks nice but it seems to be more table saw focused.
> 
> ...



I would choose the 1000 but it would be mainly for my tablesaw. Bandsaw I would use stock miter gauge and build sleds off it as I always do. You need more accuracy on a tablesaw more than a bandsaw. Just my opinion. Plus if the 1000 fits the bandsaw then you are ahead of the game if you choose. It has more features and looks beefier.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 30, 2018)

I use the 1000 HD on my table saw, haven't put it on my BS yet.  No reason it wouldn't work.  Might be a bit of overkill on a band saw, but my view is skewed as i use the TS and a thin 7.25" blade on the TS for what little segmenting i do.  I really do like the 1000 HD though.  
earl


----------



## Dieseldoc (Dec 30, 2018)

I have used the  Incra 1000HD on my  Rikon 14 inch band saw , which is also the same as the  ( Laguna  14BX just different color)and found it will work OK.  Lot of tool for such a small table.

 However as John says , I think this is the wrong application for the  Incra 1000HD and you will be better served with money spent my making  sliding table jigs for the band saw.  Now the  Delta 10  in table saw in have ,the jig is a great tool and I use it all the time.

cheers

Charlie


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 30, 2018)

From my experience only, I use a sled on my bandsaw. I use my bandsaw for cutting very small pieces of wood and get a very thin cut compared to using a tablesaw.


----------



## NewfoundlandLaw (Dec 30, 2018)

I guess my biggest concern is that the V27 won’t get close enough to the Bandsaw blade to allow for precision cuts on short pen blanks. 

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


“Pen Turning on the Rock”


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2018)

NewfoundlandLaw said:


> I guess my biggest concern is that the V27 won’t get close enough to the Bandsaw blade to allow for precision cuts on short pen blanks.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...



Put a fence on it. I always use a fence that supports both sides of the cut on both my table saw and bandsaw when dealing with small pieces. That is why I also like to use a sled basically but it is not technically a sled because it is attached to the miter gauge. But it has both a fence and a bottom. This way the pieces are supported the same on all sides.

An example. This is a sled for the tablesaw because I use the 2 runners in the miter slots but the same concept is used with the miter gauge. I attach to the gauage and use on bandsaw or tablesaw especially if I need angles. I can attach hold downs, stop blocks, new bottom , attach a piece of baltic birch to the fence and so on. Very versatile. I make many of these as each project calls for something different. So easy to do and makes it very safe around a blade.


----------



## NewfoundlandLaw (Dec 31, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> NewfoundlandLaw said:
> 
> 
> > I guess my biggest concern is that the V27 won’t get close enough to the Bandsaw blade to allow for precision cuts on short pen blanks.
> ...





Now that is more what I want. I am going with the V27 and building something similar to your second picture!

Thanks[emoji4]


“Pen Turning on the Rock”


----------



## rherrell (Dec 31, 2018)

Keep in mind that by moving the fence to different angles you'll enentually cut a big chunk out of it and you'll need to make another one.


A better choice is a sled with hold downs on it, I made this one for my TS but I don't see why it wouldn't work on a BS.




 






 




 










NewfoundlandLaw said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > NewfoundlandLaw said:
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2018)

rherrell said:


> Keep in mind that by moving the fence to different angles you'll enentually cut a big chunk out of it and you'll need to make another one.
> 
> 
> A better choice is a sled with hold downs on it, I made this one for my TS but I don't see why it wouldn't work on a BS.
> ...



The problem with a sled of that nature on a bandsaw is you still have one fence to support the platform. You can probably make a movable track to establish angles but not efficient in my eyes. I have seen people make the sled so iit has runners on the sides and actually slides on the sides of the table for more stability.

With my idea all I do if the bottom panel gets cut up is doubleside tape another thin layer. After awhile just take the bottom off and start all over. The tablesaw is the better tool for making angle cuts in my opinion.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 31, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> With my idea all I do if the bottom panel gets cut up is doubleside tape another thin layer. After awhile just take the bottom off and start all over. The tablesaw is the better tool for making angle cuts in my opinion.




Is that what the thin stock is under the blank on your table saw sled photo?

Also, my bandsaw has dual miter gauge slots so I believe that would overcome the weakness concern you expressed with Rick’s design, wouldn’t it?

I like the hold down option for the bandsaw, though I often use clamps on my sled for the table-saw. 



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2018)

Marc just to let you know the link I posted to Peachtree that is having a 15% sale with free shipping has the miter gauge you were looking along with many more that may interest you. Good prices.


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/good-deal-157877/


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2018)

MRDucks2 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > With my idea all I do if the bottom panel gets cut up is doubleside tape another thin layer. After awhile just take the bottom off and start all over. The tablesaw is the better tool for making angle cuts in my opinion.
> ...




It is. I use Baltic Birch for alot of different jigs. If you look that sled was used for a tilted blade cut somewhere along the line so I need to have a zero clearance bed for the thin slices I was making on it for a pen blank. 

The dual slots is rare and find those on the larger bandsaws. But it would help. But again the front fence for stability is gone because you cut through it. On a tablesaw no need to cut that high. I am not saying a bandsaw can not be used because it sure can but the quality of cut is much better on a tablesaw with a blade that is solid. Now everyone will say you use less material with  a bandsaw because of the tin kerf which is true if you do not have to tweak the cut due to wavering cuts because of the actions of the blades. I use that more or less for cutoffs straight cuts. If I am angling I am using the tablesaw.


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 31, 2018)

I have some rather old equipment my self. My tablesaw is nice at 10 yrs old but my bandsaw is a 20 yr old mastercraft 10" bench saw. Lol But I have made a couple things for them that helps me out a lot. I have a sled for my tablesaw which is nice but as of lately, I have been using my bandsaw much more. I get thinner cuts and straight cuts with it. The first pic is my tablesaw sled. The 2nd and 3rd pics are my bandsaw sled and the last two #4 and #5 is the little fence I made for it. A very simple little fence that I used two pieces of  1" pieces of Oak. My table is only 11 1/2" wide and long. I put a little L bracket, cheapies from home depot and screwed them to the ends. I then tapped the predrilled holes to fit a machine bolt and I can just tighten it up to the table from the bottom. I can cut a 5 1/2" blank long ways and get a straight 1/8" piece of wood 5 1/2" long. Great for the little work that I have been trying to practice with.


----------

